# not a quad, but awesome!



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i'd imagine these things kill hillclimbs!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah looks like it would work killer for climbs and rough stuff.....wonder how it effects steering? I'm guessing the front only engages when it senses the rear losing traction....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that there is bad to the bone...
and as the beginning quote said offroading never will be the same. throw some paddles on that bad boy and fear the mud no more! you got killer ground clearance too!


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hey there's an older version of this i always found cool. looks like a awd big wheel made in california over 50 years ago, check it out at www.rokon.com. i would love to have one there not fast but would be fun as hell in the mud i think...


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

cannon dale came out with one of these a few years ago when they had a short stint building dirt bikes.


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*Yamaha and KTM also had prototypes*

I don't think they were produced because of disinterest in the sales market.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

ya i've seen those rokon's before. but these look like way more fun! definetly a niche market, wonder what the price is like.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it would be fun to have


----------

